# sexing help - azureus



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

I didn't get too many takers in the bd forum but if anyone could help me sex these guys, I'd very much appreciate it. 

Jeff


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They both look to be males to me.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I second both males.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

After looking at his other thread and the suspected calling, it makes me think again. The second frog isn't a clear male, tho I've seen males with toepads like that. And honestly, I've seen some females with pads like that too.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I read your other post and I am scratching my head on this one. I have no doubt that in the first picture the frog on top is a male. I can't get a good look at the second one to give an answer. If you are seeing calling and male behavior than I'd say that it's obviously a male and you have 2 males in there. 

I know that I don't fully understand the frog's behavior and there are times when I have seen what looks like courting behavior from frogs that I don't know the sex of. It very well could be two males doing something that we don't understand but appears to us as courting. 

Good luck!


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm going to keep a close eye on these guys and see what happens. 

Jeff


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

2 males hands down...I have several adult azureus and I have stared at them for hours upon countless hours trying to figure them out. Yours are easy....2 males.


----------

